# Teacher sentenced



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Luxor Misdemeanor Court on Tuesday sentenced a teacher to six months in prison, suspended for three years, for cutting the hair of two unveiled students.

The National Council for Childhood and Motherhood filed a complaint with the public prosecutor accusing the teacher of using violence against pupils in violation of the Child’s Law.

In October, Eman Abu Bakr Ahmed, a teacher at Al-Haddadeen School in Luxor, ordered two female sixth graders to cover their heads and warned them that she would cut their hair if they did not. The following day, Ahmed brought a pair of scissors and cut the girls’ hair.

Ahmed’s lawyer said that the ruling was very tough and would be challenged.

Ahmed told Al-Masry Al-Youm on 17 October that she had no political affiliations and had not expected a reaction to what she did.

The Luxor Education Department took disciplinary action against Ahmed following the incident, referring her to the legal affairs office, depriving her of a month’s payment, and transferring her to another school.




Ahmed told Al-Masry Al-Youm on 17 October that she had no political affiliations and had not expected a reaction to what she did............... and this is someone who is teaching children..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

well...that should teach her


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> well...that should teach her




and yet we still get people coming who want to put their children into state schools


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Six months is not enough.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> well...that should teach her


What should? Her not being sent to jail? :confused2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> What should? Her not being sent to jail? :confused2:


1- it was a play on words (her being a teacher and all)

2-if something like that had happened in, say UK, do you really think the teacher would have been sent to jail? I know the answer is no


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> 1- it was a play on words (her being a teacher and all)
> 
> 2-if something like that had happened in, say UK, do you really think the teacher would have been sent to jail? I know the answer is no


Wouldn't surprise me if she was granted a UK visa if she applied :eyebrows:

I can't question your guess on whether a teacher in the same situation in the UK would be sent to jail or not............I just hope it won't be happening in the UK THAT soon


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if she was granted a UK visa if she applied :eyebrows:
> 
> I can't question your guess on whether a teacher in the same situation in the UK would be sent to jail or not............I just hope it won't be happening in the UK THAT soon


Personally, I don't believe she should be sent to prison but she is obviously not fit to teach, either here or in any other country


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Personally, I don't believe she should be sent to prison but she is obviously not fit to teach, either here or in any other country


I think she should be sent to jail, not for what she did, but for WHY she did it.........

But the "official" reaction to it is not the disturbing part of it, it's the public reaction to it and the amount of idiots thinking of her as a "hero" :spit:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

You can't put people in jail for what they believe, that's what dictators (and their replacements ) do. 

As for the reaction, etc. sending her to jail wouldn't change their stupid mentality


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> You can't put people in jail for what they believe, that's what dictators (and their replacements ) do.
> 
> As for the reaction, etc. sending her to jail wouldn't change their stupid mentality


Wouldn't put her in jail for what she believes, but for what she did :eyebrows:

And I am a d!cktator :eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I think she should be sent to jail, not for what she did, but for WHY she did it.........


This is what you wrote previously, but I'm glad you changed your mind :clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> This is what you wrote previously, but I'm glad you changed your mind :clap2:


Yes I did say that, and I do mean it, she believes hair should be covered, no problem, I really have no problem with that, what I do have a problem with is her or anyone like her believing that they got the right to cut other people's hair just because they think it should be covered!

There's a thin line between being a believer, and being a ..............


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Yes I did say that, and I do mean it, she believes hair should be covered, no problem, I really have no problem with that, what I do have a problem with is her or anyone like her believing that they got the right to cut other people's hair just because they think it should be covered!
> 
> There's a thin line between being a believer, and being a ..............


Put it this way: she's free to think whatever she wants as long as this does not affect anyone else. That's called freedom of thought. I am free to not believe in ANY religion even though the law may say otherwise. We all have this right, but not everyone is tolerant enough to accept others do too. 

The minute I go out in the streets pulling women's hijabs off I can be charged with assault. But nobody can arrest me for telling them that I don't think they should wear it and why I think so. 

And before anyone jumps in, yes I know we are in Egypt and for most people here what I just wrote wouldn't even register.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Put it this way: she's free to think whatever she wants as long as this does not affect anyone else. That's called freedom of thought. I am free to not believe in ANY religion even though the law may say otherwise. We all have this right, but not everyone is tolerant enough to accept others do too.
> 
> The minute I go out in the streets pulling women's hijabs off I can be charged with assault. But nobody can arrest me for telling them that I don't think they should wear it and why I think so.
> 
> And before anyone jumps in, yes I know we are in Egypt and for most people here what I just wrote wouldn't even register.




and of course there is no law saying anyone has to wear the hijab... in fact where we not promised that it would never be the law??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and of course there is no law saying anyone has to wear the hijab... in fact where we not promised that it would never be the law??


As DG said, sometimes is not the written but the unwritten rules that are more powerful. If you can't get a job because you don't wear the hijab, then you have to wear it, no real choice there!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> As DG said, sometimes is not the written but the unwritten rules that are more powerful. If you can't get a job because you don't wear the hijab, then you have to wear it, no real choice there!




exactly... and look at the Christian women who wear hijab just to save them from hassle..


----------

